# Advice please



## Shevmg (Apr 6, 2014)

I was diagnosed with ibs about 6 years ago, but have been suffering from stomach problems, since a young child. 
I have seen a GI doctor who told me that I have ( mixed ibs) ibs-a

I get bloated a lot with ++++pain! I used to have a lot of diarrhea but for the past year I usually go to the bathroom once or twice a day but a lot of pain & bloating, other days I won't go at all! 
My dr. Told me that I am not fully emptying my bowel...
I do take benefibre which helps, but not with the bloating & pain. I was just prescribed resotran. I'm trying it tonight.

If anyone has any advice or tips... I would greatly appreciate it

Thank you


----------

